# Frankenstein prosthetics & Costume



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

hey Frankie, 
I can't help ya with the prosthetics aspect, but I would like to suggest going to a thrift store or second hand shop and finding a jacket from way back when shoulder pads were the rage...ya' know the eighties stuff always had shoulder pads in them...anyway i hope this helps...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with Divas....go to a thrift store and either buy one with the shoulder pads in it or buy one a size too large and do your own padding.


----------



## rogue4 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thrift stores are a great place to start for the costume. I would even recommend checking our your local Big & Tall store to see if they have any clearance suit jackets. The jacket doesn't have to fit like a dream, and any imperfections will only add to the realism of the costume. As for broad shoulders, you may want to look for traditional shoulder pads. I know that you can often find shoulder pads made for women in the professional dress area of department stores like Dillard's or Macy's, and these should suit your purpose quite well.

As for latex appliances, your local Halloween store will have the best selection of pre-made latex appliances. Make sure that you invest in an extra bottle of Spirit Gum (it adheres the latex to your face), and be SURE to invest in an extra bottle of Spirit Gum Remover (it will hurt like crazy if you run out and try to remove the latex appliance). So as not to look cliched, I would recommend a grey/green face paint that can hold up to perspiration, and I would recommend styling your hair and using hair spray paint (the stuff in the cans).

For a non-cliche Frankenstein's Monster, I would recommend looking at cast shots from the movie, "Monster Squad." The Monster in that movie, played by Tom Noonan, had to be re-designed so as not to infringe on Universal's copyright due to budgetary constraints. The end result was a refreshing change to the stereotypical Monster, and I believe that will get you the most play at your local Halloween party. 

PS: Pictures of the Monster closer to the bottom of thise page: http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/monster-squad/monstersquad2.php


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife & I did the same costumes last year. Please take a look at our pics (http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=7). As far as prosthetics, I just used a little theatrical putty to build up my brows (could have used more, but guests were already arriving). I had made a cheap wig glued to a foam rubber insert to give me the Universal Studios flat head, but decided at the last minute to skip it (issues keeping it on). I did find a huge suit coat at a thrift store. I wore BMX shoulder pads and a carved foam rubber chest under my shirt to help fill it, and made my own platform shoes out of an old pair of military high-top boots and some 2x4's.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice couples costume! (tho I'm kinda biased  )

I love the idea of the Monster Squad version - but I'm a Universal Monsters gal, myself.

Besides the thrift stores, you might check out some places that do alterations, that could fix up the jacket with shoulder pads and make sure it's comfortable, too.

I second (and third) the spirit gum and remover suggestion, it HURTS to remove that stuff otherwise.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the coat should be a little on the small side, not enormous. The idea is that the monster is too big to fit into standard clothing, which you fake by using clothing that is too small for you. You can use a larger coat with padding, of course, but the end result is that the coat should be a little too small for the torso that goes into it. Shorten the coat sleeves so your wrists stick out conspicuously, it will make your arms look longer.


----------

